# Opinions on this camera?



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Have you checked out dpreview.com? They do some very in depth detailed reviews of digicams. I don't think I've seen one on this specific model though. There are a few that stick out in my mind as being pretty good though. The fuji finepix f30 takes some great quality pictures at almost every ISO setting it has. The ccd in it brings out some great quality. The Panasonic DMC TZ-1 is also a very good camera, but it does have a lot of noise in it's images at ISO's above 80. I'd recommend that one if you don't plan on printing out pictures more than like 5x7 or the next size up, the fuji would do you better for that. I know the panasonic can be had for right around $220 or so now, not sure about the fuji though...


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd take serious look at some of the Panasonics in that range. Other than a resolution downgrade to 5MP, you'd be getting a superior lens with a much larger zoom range and image stabilization, which is definitely something you'll appreciate in a GP camera. My experience with the Panasonic line compared to the Canon is that the Pansonics have the edge in image quality.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm. Thanks for the info. I didn't even realize that Panasonic made cameras. I have an old Panasonic VCR that's been pretty good though. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------

